# networkmanager

## tony11235

What's the status of this package? I have all of the right lines in my package.unmask and keywords, yet it still won't emerge. It would be nice to have, though I can live at the command line if I have to.

----------

## sonicbhoc

What? try to emerge it and show me what happens. This isn't nearly enough information for anybody to even begin to help you.

----------

## tony11235

 *sonicbhoc wrote:*   

> What? try to emerge it and show me what happens. This isn't nearly enough information for anybody to even begin to help you.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "networkmanager" have been masked.
> ...

 

My package.unmask:

net-misc/NetworkManager

net-misc/dhcdbd

dev-libs/libnl

package.keywords:

**********

net-misc/networkmanager ~x86

net-misc/dhcdbd ~x86

dev-libs/libnl ~x86

I hope that's enough info.

----------

## rmh3093

```
>=net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028

>=dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6

net-misc/dhcdbd

```

that works for me

----------

## rmh3093

use net-misc/networkmanager NOT net-misc/NetworkManager

----------

## tony11235

Ok got it. One more thing though, is networkmanager known not to work with ndiswrapper? I have a bcm4306 card and the bcm43xx driver just doesn't work that well. So I pick a network that I know I can connect to and it just hasn't successfully connect wirelessly yet. Yet when I run 'ifconfig wlan0 up', and dhcpcd wlan0, everything is fine. Any ideas?

----------

## tony11235

Nevermind. I disabled netplugd.sh, and NetworkManager worked.

----------

## Xamindar

I have a question about networkmanager and figured I might as well use this thread.

Is there any way to specify the IP and other network information with networkmanager?  It seems to be a great app for a world run by dhcp but I have a few places where I would like to configure my own settings and hopefully have some sort of "profile" that can be selected.  Also, with networkmanager installed I am not able to do an "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" to bring up my custom settings because networkmanager overrides them.

Are there any alternatives?

----------

## Rion

can't compile with next error

```
NetworkManagerDbus.c: In function 'nm_dbus_init':

NetworkManagerDbus.c:837: error: 'DBUS_NAME_FLAG_PROHIBIT_REPLACEMENT' undeclared (first use in this function)

NetworkManagerDbus.c:837: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

NetworkManagerDbus.c:837: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [NetworkManager-NetworkManagerDbus.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028-r1/work/NetworkManager/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028-r1/work/NetworkManager/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028-r1/work/NetworkManager'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1569:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 938:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1262:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

i use dbus 1.0.1-r2

----------

## Xamindar

I posted about this in the networkmanager mailing list and apparently it is fixed in cvs but not in portage yet (or the xeffects overlay).  But someone did respond that it will be in portage or the overlay soon.  I am also without networkmanager at the moment.

----------

## Rion

i've made small patch

```
--- src/NetworkManagerDbus.h.orig   2006-12-06 14:44:12.000000000 +0000

+++ src/NetworkManagerDbus.h   2006-12-06 14:46:03.000000000 +0000

@@ -22,6 +22,10 @@

 #ifndef NETWORK_MANAGER_DBUS_H

 #define NETWORK_MANAGER_DBUS_H

 

+#ifndef DBUS_NAME_FLAG_PROHIBIT_REPLACEMENT

+#define DBUS_NAME_FLAG_PROHIBIT_REPLACEMENT 0x00

+#endif

+

 #include <glib.h>

 #include <dbus/dbus.h>

 #include <dbus/dbus-glib.h>
```

and also patched ebuild

and networkmanager emerged fine  :Smile: 

will wait for official version

----------

## sonofnet

how do I patch it?

----------

